# Enumerating Hardware



## robert42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I would love to have a look at FreeBSD, my knowledge is basic but in doing so I have one question. I am currently running a Linux server on an Intel Core 2 Duo. My workstation is running AMD 4 core Phenom. If I install FreeBSD on a spare HDD on my AMD Workstation and then configure it etc. Would I be able to swap the drive into the Intel Core Duo and FreeBSD automatically enumerate the new hardware.

If not any suggestions without a clean install on the Intel machine.

Robert...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2012)

If you use the standard GENERIC kernel there shouldn't be an issue. It should run fine on both machines. 

Make sure you use labels on your filesystems as the device names for the drive might change between the two machines.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 22, 2012)

robert42 said:
			
		

> Would I be able to swap the drive into the Intel Core Duo and FreeBSD automatically enumerate the new hardware.



Yes.

I have done that with laptops, from Core 2 Duo laptop to AMD Turion laptop. Worked like a charm.

You need to remember one thing though, Mount filesystems by GEOM label, filesystem label, ZFS dataset/pool instead of plain disk names/partitions like /dev/ada0p1 and so.


----------



## robert42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.  and thanks for telling me about the GEOM mounting of filesystem. I don't know anything about that so I have some learning to do and this is just why I need play around first.

Might have a go tomorrow.

Thanks

Robert...


----------

